# Complete ripoff of iPod Shuffle



## Captain Code (Mar 10, 2005)

You have to see this thing.  Some taiwanese company ripped off the iPod Shuffle almost exactly.  The size and shape and controls are identical.

Story
http://playlistmag.com/news/2005/03/10/luxpro/index.php
Product
http://www.luxpro-corp.com/e_575d.htm


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Mar 10, 2005)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> You have to see this thing. Some taiwanese company ripped off the iPod Shuffle almost exactly. The size and shape and controls are identical.
> 
> Story
> http://playlistmag.com/news/2005/03/10/luxpro/index.php
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty freaky.  

Makes you wonder why Apple didn't just include an FM tuner themselves in the first place though...

Kap


----------



## Convert (Mar 10, 2005)

They even copied the ear buds...


----------



## MrNivit1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I smell lawsuit...


----------



## Carlo (Mar 10, 2005)

they are gonna get owned..

Unless they are the company that manufacturers the shuffle and have some kinda of loop hole contract with apple


----------



## bbloke (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm amazed by the audacity of LuxPro, if this is true. The "Super shuffle" looks identical to an iPod shuffle, and even the ad is very Apple-like. If this goes ahead, how long before Apple's legal team gets involved?

http://www.ipodlounge.com/ipodnews_comments.php?id=6654_0_7_0_M


----------



## Jason (Mar 11, 2005)

Erm... that IS an ipod shuffle


----------



## bbloke (Mar 11, 2005)

Jason said:
			
		

> Erm... that IS an ipod shuffle


It looks almost identical, although there are two buttons on the back, not just the one. And it was shown at the Cebit conference, so it looks they did show *something* and that this is not a Photoshop fraud (?).

The LuxPro site seems to have some difficulties on-and-off at the moment, though...  Deatils of the Super shuffle can be found here.


----------



## Gig' (Mar 11, 2005)

On a slightly different note what do you think of these then ?

http://69.20.113.252/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=29

I don't see the point except for the jet-set wannabe's ::sleepy::


----------



## diablojota (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, at least they are using regular iPod shuffles.
I think my fiance would love them.


----------



## bobw (Mar 11, 2005)

Merged here;

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50424


----------



## HoZ (Mar 11, 2005)

must... not... flame.....


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 11, 2005)

That is ridiculously absurd.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I've read that it is a spoof and not an actual product


----------



## HoZ (Mar 11, 2005)

er... mabey.... i feel a little distructive (if you know what i mean)


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 11, 2005)

Consider that company dead in the water. Very stupid move!


----------



## Qion (Mar 11, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Consider that company dead in the water. Very stupid move!



I hope so- Both the Mac Mini and the Shuffle have been copied now; maybe Apple can get off their ass and do some sueing......


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 11, 2005)

I just laughed and laughed...
It's amazing, the pure cheek of it. Oh my!

I do think Apple have a responsibility to protect the investments of it's users and protect it's own work by making an example of this company.

A lot of cloned products come from the far-east, I've had cloned NES/famicom hardware and a cloned Robosapien called a Roboactor.   I have to admit, currently sold items which are cloned should not be allowed but when something is no longer produced.. well. I still have my famicom clones.

This shuttle clone though does not support AAC or iTunes from what I can see, c'mon stamp it out Apple!


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Mar 11, 2005)

What do we think of this unbelievably blatant ripoff of Apple's iPod shuffle then?

http://www.luxpro-corp.com/e_575d.htm

Kap

P.S. Oops, posted this to the wrong forum. Don't seem to be able to delete it either.


----------



## diablojota (Mar 12, 2005)

I just can't believe that company has it displayed at CeBIT. How nuts.


----------



## DJ Rep (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.luxpro-corp.com/e_575d.htm

This is for real
Lawsuits anyone?


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.luxpro-corp.com/e_575d.htm
I just wanted to repost the same link as everyone else is doing it..


----------



## Gig' (Mar 12, 2005)

for the ones who might be interested in adding FM capabilities on the original shuffle  check this out :

http://www.xtrememac.com/adapters/airplay_shuffle.shtml


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 12, 2005)

The shuffle is so illogical as far as FM is concerned.

Who wants to have to use a Radio without a screen?

Idiotic.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 13, 2005)

you can have the frequency spoken back to you


----------



## ziess (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh dear...

http://www.luxpro-corp.com/e_575d.htm

Think Secret might just slip down Apple's lawsuit priority list if this isn't fake.

Thoughts?


----------



## bbloke (Mar 13, 2005)

Beaten to it:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50424


----------



## ziess (Mar 13, 2005)

Not just the design either...

http://www.macnews.de/gallery/displayimage.php?album=21&pos=7


----------



## ziess (Mar 13, 2005)

Damn! These pesky kids....


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 13, 2005)

you guys are 4 days late on this.... learn to search please ^^


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Mar 13, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's pretty freaky.
> 
> Makes you wonder why Apple didn't just include an FM tuner themselves in the first place though...
> 
> Kap


I guess it be pretty hard to tune into your favorite station without a display.  
But then perhaps a few small LEDs will flash you the station in binary.


----------



## Mat (Mar 14, 2005)

That is just a blatant outrage.  Why not just make iMacs and call them super Macs, or VW Minis and call them Super Minis.  It really pi$$es me off.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 14, 2005)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> you guys are 4 days late on this.... learn to search please ^^


Err, by that, do you mean me too?  I was just posting a link to the original thread elsewhere.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 14, 2005)

(Oooh, more mergers... Hehehehe   )


----------



## bbloke (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw this on MacWorld (UK) today:



			
				MacWorld (UK) said:
			
		

> CeBIT show stealer, the Super Shuffle, was no more than a publicity stunt, according to DV Forge's Jack Campbell.
> 
> Campbell told Engadget that he contacted LuxPro, the company behind the iPod shuffle clone that premiered at the CeBIT technology show, and learned that the company has no intention to create the Super Shuffle.
> 
> ...



So, is this a climbdown and an attempt to save face?  Or was it genuinely all a stunt to begin with?


----------



## HomunQlus (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I take bets for when Apple files a lawsuit against those guys.


----------

